

Do we still need server side programming? - pai1009
http://www.vertabelo.com/blog/notes-from-the-lab/do-we-still-need-server-side-programming

======
mgkimsal
Umm... yes.

If browser-based JS is ever able to ship in an completely compiled form, some
people may be comfortable enough to ship their core business logic around that
way, but until then, no dice.

The large number of services that 'server side' languages end up talking to -
shipping/delivery services, financial services, etc - will likely never (well,
not any time soon) be comfortable with letting every single browser connect
directly to them for whatever info they need.

Number crunching large sets of data? Server-side - scale up/out. Running in
browser? Won't happen.

Too many other things need to happen - new browser functionality and security
models, compiled code, etc - before this even has a hope of making a real dent
in server-side dev.

